
Machine Learning Interships - aficionado
https://blog.bigml.com/2018/02/23/kicking-off-the-bigml-internship-program/
======
jxub
I attended your ML Summer School, and this looks interesting, will definitely
have a have a look!

Props for using Clojure, It's a beautiful and productive language. Just being
curious, which ML libraries are you using?

